# More sibo info



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://www.healthatoz.com/healthatoz/Atoz/...ws/hs535530.jspOne thing to remember here for one is the lactulose tests was used and that may not be accurate or accurately reflex how many have SIBO and IBS.There seems to be better testing methods.This is also really important."did not help reduce pain, diarrhea or constipation"as well as the percentage of improvement"Viewed from a different perspective, the antibiotic group self-reported an average improvement in their IBS condition of about 36 percent, while the non-antibiotic group showed an average improvement of just 21 percent, the researchers said."Bloating improved somewhat.The placebo group improved and there is a high placebo rate in IBS Studies. The "root Cause" would seem way early to make that statement I think personally, without more reaserch and from different centers. Especially since they have other important research studies on IBS and many subgroups in IBSers.


----------

